
Hubble Telescope sees predicted delayed supernova flash - ISL
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/nailed-it-hubble-space-telescope-proves-that-astronomers-can-predict-supernova-flash-in-advance/
======
ISL
[http://www.spacetelescope.org/static/archives/releases/scien...](http://www.spacetelescope.org/static/archives/releases/science_papers/heic1525a.pdf)

